# Spoiler Question



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Last one is exactly like mine is the RS kit. I love it and have had zero issues with it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

These all have a much larger lip than the factory GM lip spoiler. 

I would go with this one:

Korean Auto Imports

The 3dcarbon lip has too much of a rise for my tastes.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I will tell you one thing right now: They are over priced! I ordered a lip spoiler from Spoiler Wing King for $100. Do a search for Patman's spoiled LS in the albums to see what it looks like. I am happy with mine color matches perfectly. Half the cost and it is from America!.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^ Yup I wouldn't pay for than $120 for a deck lid. Check Ebay as well.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I prefer the exos myself (top one)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I have a 2LT with the RS kit installed. I want to rid of the OEM lip and the ebay/wing king lips wont work. I am looking for more "rise" as the stock looks passive compared to the ones I asked about.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How much you want fore your stock one and what color is it?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Its Granite Black..want $60 for it but it may go to another local member who has an LS model in the same color.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pm sent!


----------



## lonestarcarclub (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah Check around. I got my lip spoiler from spoilersforless.com for $109 shipped. They have a few other custom styles as well.


----------



## susan421 (Apr 17, 2012)

Recently my friend implemented spoiler on his drive look OMG gorgeous........


----------

